# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Xin Code Insert, Update, Delete trong VB.NET

## mantrangchu

Em có 1 Table bên SQL gồm có:ID,MaNV,HoTen.
Em muốn viết code bên VB.Net cho các Button:Insert, Update, Delete để hiển thị lên lưới DataDridView.(em đã tạo SqlDataAdapter,Sqlconnection,DataSet)
Các anh chị giúp e với.
Email:[email protected]

----------

